# American bred GSDs used for breeding in Europe?



## GSDguy4EVER (Sep 9, 2017)

Does anyone know of any American bred working line GSDs that are being used in Europe and specifically in Germany for breeding? Male or female. I'm curious to know how much of an influence if any does the U.S. breeding program have on the overall development and evolution of the working line GSD internationally. Given that the U.S. has an established national organization (USCA) with its own breed evaluation program and with the U.S. being such a large market, I would expect U.S. breeders to produce some dogs with exceptional quality to warrant export to Europe for breeding.


----------

